# Livery Yard near Leicester



## Squinky (3 July 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm moving to Leicester city and I'm looking for a livery yard for my boy Jack.

Ideally I need 5 day full livery (DIY weekends) and somewhere with a school and year round turn out.

If anyone knows of anywhere please let me know! Am desperate now and its so hard to know what yards are like when you're not from the area!

Thank you  xx


----------



## bex1984 (4 July 2013)

Whereabouts are you moving to in the city? It will make a difference in terms of which yards you can get to easily.


----------



## Squinky (4 July 2013)

Clarendon Park area so I assume south Leicester would be easiest to get to?


----------



## AngieandBen (4 July 2013)

Blaby Mill might be the nearest, not much at all near the centre for obvious reasons!

http://www.sanibelholiday.co.uk/blabymill/

http://www.whetstonegorse.co.uk/diy-livery-yard

Although it days diy


----------



## Squinky (4 July 2013)

Thank you  will give them both a try x


----------



## bex1984 (4 July 2013)

Clarendon park us lovely  make sure youeat at barceloneta - yyum yum. I used to live just down the road in Aylestone. 
Try diamond equestrian - not sure if there's any spaces because people don't tend to leave, it's a great yard. Unfortunately there aren't that many yards that are easy to drive to from LE2.


----------



## Squinky (4 July 2013)

Thank you  will give them both a try x


----------



## Squinky (4 July 2013)

Oh thanks bex, im completely new to the area so any advice is fab!


----------



## ROG (4 July 2013)

A bit further away ..... http://www.mecweb.co.uk/Livery/


----------



## bex1984 (4 July 2013)

Feel free to pm me squinky if you have any questions, want to know anything etc.


----------



## Squinky (4 July 2013)

Just in case anyone else is looking Blaby Mill only have grass livery at the moment  xx

Thanks bex!


----------



## Squinky (6 July 2013)

Ohh slight change of location - I've found somewhere to live in Rearsby, LE4 - does anyone know any yards out that way instead?

Thank you


----------



## bex1984 (6 July 2013)

There will be loads! I'm not sure how far away Swithland and Woodhouse eaves are but those are the areas with the best hacking. I don't know that area so well but I'm sure someone will be able to recommend yards


----------



## Squinky (6 July 2013)

Thank you! Your a wealth of Leicestershire knowledge! If you know anyone in the area wanting lessons then point them my way too lol! Xxx


----------



## spotty_pony (6 July 2013)

How far away are you willing to travel?


----------



## Squinky (6 July 2013)

For livery, up to about 20 minutes 
For teaching, up to 45 minutes xx


----------



## AngieandBen (7 July 2013)

Rearsby Lodge Farm on the Melton Road,

Look here  http://www.liverylist.co.uk/?p=search&postcode=le4&category=0


----------



## Squinky (7 July 2013)

Ah that's fab! Thank you!


----------



## Bubley898 (9 July 2013)

What's your budget?
Have a look at vale view equestrian they have a website if you are moving to rearsby. There's Brooksby college, lots more diy's in the area. Pm me if you want more ideas.


----------



## Squinky (9 July 2013)

I'm looking at about £100 per week - I'd consider anything really so long as I've got someone to turn him out before work for me as a mininum that's ok. Ideally I'd have have working week livery as I have to commute and the DIY at the weekends x


----------



## spotty_pony (11 July 2013)

Somerby Equestrian Centre in Melton Mowbray - 2 yards in the village to choose from under the same owner. 5* Full Livery yard or Part Livery at the Riding school. Both yards have Indoor and Outdoor schools and excellent hacking.  www.somerbyequestriancentre.co.uk for more info


----------



## Welshboy (18 July 2013)

Along with Vale View and Somerby there's also Willoughby EC (run by Tracy dillon).
All three are bigger, competition type yards. There's a fee smaller yards around offering services too:

Walton Lodge Stables (near Prestwold Estate)
Lovrin, Wymeswold
All Ashes, Wymeswold

Brooksby EC offer livery too, but not sure if its DIY only

Good luck


----------



## spotty_pony (18 July 2013)

Welshboy said:



			Along with Vale View and Somerby there's also Willoughby EC (run by Tracy dillon).
All three are bigger, competition type yards. There's a fee smaller yards around offering services too:

Walton Lodge Stables (near Prestwold Estate)
Lovrin, Wymeswold
All Ashes, Wymeswold

Brooksby EC offer livery too, but not sure if its DIY only

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Brooksby Livery is DIY or Working Livery only.


----------

